# Sat and: OTA or Cable for HD



## NThomas76207 (Jul 30, 2004)

Which one is better for locals considering I can get the same # on each


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

OTA should be better and costs less.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OTA is definitely better, more bandwidth, less compression.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

OTA is best and it is free.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I agree that OTA's quality is better, and it is free, but is does come with complications such as with some DVRs you do not get the guide information, also you need to add an antenna to your roof and in some cases a large antenna depending how far you live from the stations. Finally you have to consider that it may be required to place two or more antennas depending on the number of stations you want to receive and the location of those stations. 

The quality of HD cable or HD dish vs OTA is not that much different, but the troubles you may have setting it up could be great.

Just my opinion


----------

